# Looking for cheap t-shirt printers



## TeeNoob (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi,

I just started selling t-shirts online and looking for a cheap t-shirt printer. I've searched on Google to find a cheap service with a easy to use online software but didn't find any. I used to work with one service but they don't honor their promises so I am looking for another service.

At the moment, I am ordering in batches of 25 shirts, 3 colors front and 1 color back for about $200 total. Please let me know if you know a service or your service is able to do something like that. The above number of colors is just an example of our previous orders. Based on design, the colors may vary.

Thank you!


----------



## carpediemandmore (Feb 4, 2013)

This Price Includes Tee with Print?
If Yes then which specifications blank tee they offer?
Also what type of printing they are doing a screen,Dtg or else?


----------



## TeeNoob (Aug 14, 2012)

carpediemandmore said:


> This Price Includes Tee with Print?
> If Yes then which specifications blank tee they offer?
> Also what type of printing they are doing a screen,Dtg or else?


I was printing on Gildan Ultra Cotten 6.1 oz 100% cotton preshrunk shirt. I am looking for a service that can match 25 shirts (10 small 10 medium 5 large) with 3 colors front and 1 color back for $200. Yup, Tee and print included and shipping. I am not sure what kind of printing method they used.


----------



## bolinsspeedyts (Nov 25, 2012)

Wow, of I could get that done that cheap, I would outsource most of my jobs and save my labor!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## malibucanyon (Nov 5, 2007)

What color shirts?


----------



## Narf (Nov 21, 2012)

bolinsspeedyts said:


> Wow, of I could get that done that cheap, I would outsource most of my jobs and save my labor! ...


Keep this part the OP said in mind:

"... but they don't honor their promises"

Fast. Cheap. Good. Pick two.


----------



## schema (Oct 12, 2011)

I'd be happy to do them for $13/ea!

But really, you should share where you're finding them for $8 so I can go on vacation. No, I'm not joking.


----------



## jackptoke (Jul 21, 2012)

I would also break my promise if I'm working for nothing. A shirt is already $3. Another $3 for all the material and electricity that are needed to make the shirt. It will take a good 15 minutes to properly do the shirt. Let's say he did 5 shirts in an hour. That's a good $10 per hour.

I'd rather go and sing at the train station and collect coins.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## andromat (Feb 20, 2007)

Hey, TeeNoob, I've got an idea for you too! Why don't you get your parents into a t-shirt printing business, and then you could get any prices you want from them.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

$12.75 ea for dark shirts, $10.51 for white shirts. Shipping not included.


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

Cheap work aint' good.....Good work ain't cheap !!!!!
Best quote EVER !!!!!


----------



## imprints1 (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm with the other guys, around $12-13 a piece. You were getting those dirt cheap, the quantities your ordering are so small and the amount of time setting up screens, then having to print, fold, and ship. Those guys were working for free basically. No matter how many orders of 25 shirts u placed it still blows my mind they were that cheap. We would be in the $12-13 range and still charge you additional for shipping.


----------



## imprints1 (Sep 23, 2012)

Actually $11.46 for 3 color front and 1 color back on white shirts, and would be $12.21 per shirt on any other color Tshirt


----------



## dhiggi12 (Nov 22, 2011)

Keep looking!


----------



## drdeath19134 (Mar 23, 2009)

Do u have the art work already. We can help you out abc screen printing 215 423-0666. But Prices are higher plus shipping. We have fast turn around time. Also you can drop ship your goods here to save money on garments. Contract pricelist available on request.


----------

